# Caring for cats in the hot weather



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

The summer here is a tough time for Dubai's many street cats, so I thought I would ask if people could take a little time to look out for the little ones in their neighbourhood with extra and regularly refreshed water. They do a great job for us in controlling vermin, so we should try to help them bear the hot weather.

Sadly, this is a time of year when many people leave Dubai, with some cruelly abandoning the pets who have been members of the family for years. I don't get that and never will. I see Dubai Feline Friends is holding an adoption day for cats and kittens at The Veterinary Hospital in Al Quoz on Saturday from 1-4 pm. Details on DFF website, including pictures of fluffy cats and kittens looking for someone to love them.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

StewartC said:


> I don't get that and never will. .


One of the reasons is they phone only one of two pet relocators and get quite a stupidly high quote.

There are many and cheaper ways to get an animal home without paying through the nose, contact any of the animal welfare groups if you or if you know someone that's leaving and in this position.

Great idea about leaving water out too for the street cats.


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm doing my part and try to feed them. My cat's are spoiled lol and left over food for that day or two I give it to the cat's downstairs. Usually wet food and it's gone the next day 









Like last night saw this guy munching I little bit and the others came as well

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

We leave water out for our tortoise, which is heavily frequented by the street cats.

Will be interesting to see what happens now that the big metal bins are disappearing in favour of the individual bins.

These bins provided a lot of food for the street cats, given how much perfectly good food people seem to chuck out here.


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

vantage said:


> We leave water out for our tortoise, which is heavily frequented by the street cats.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what happens now that the big metal bins are disappearing in favour of the individual bins.
> 
> These bins provided a lot of food for the street cats, given how much perfectly good food people seem to chuck out here.


it's funny one of the big cats came to the food pile I put out and gave that look like "psshh did you see what I pick up at the big metal bins?" 

It's true though, we do waste a lot of good food especially here.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a question regarding dogs.

Would you leave the dog house not air conditioned?Or shall be moved inside the house?

Lets say an unused garage, with no air conditioning,install an AC or move him elsewhere?

What are the good practices caring for a dog in hot and humid weather


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I have a question regarding dogs. Would you leave the dog house not air conditioned?Or shall be moved inside the house? Lets say an unused garage, with no air conditioning,install an AC or move him elsewhere? What are the good practices caring for a dog in hot and humid weather


Clean cool water and a clement environment. I wouldn't keep a dog outside anywhere under any circumstances.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The big bins are unsightly but they worked well.

I was in Jumeira this past weekend and noticed the individual bins in front of each property. The rubbish truck came along and I noticed that the poor workers were trudging from one property to the next and manually handling each bin. No fun in this heat. Under the old system with fewer bins in centralised locations the workers can spend more time in the air conditioned trucks. The old system also seems to be more efficient. 

I do wonder what will happen to the street cats. 



vantage said:


> We leave water out for our tortoise, which is heavily frequented by the street cats.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what happens now that the big metal bins are disappearing in favour of the individual bins.
> 
> These bins provided a lot of food for the street cats, given how much perfectly good food people seem to chuck out here.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> The big bins are unsightly but they worked well. I was in Jumeira this past weekend and noticed the individual bins in front of each property. The rubbish truck came along and I noticed that the poor workers were trudging from one property to the next and manually handling each bin. No fun in this heat. Under the old system with fewer bins in centralised locations the workers can spend more time in the air conditioned trucks. The old system also seems to be more efficient. I do wonder what will happen to the street cats.



Worked well on what level?

At least they now have the ability to meet some sort of a recycling target.
With the big bins, there was no hope, as you had to be committed to doing it yourself.

The mistake with the household bins is daily collection.
Totally unnecessary


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> Worked well on what level?
> 
> At least they now have the ability to meet some sort of a recycling target.
> With the big bins, there was no hope, as you had to be committed to doing it yourself.
> ...


I'm not convinced it's going in different trucks. I know the bags are different but I wonder how well they fare once they're chucked in the back of the truck.

I'm also wondering how long it will be before we are told not to leave our bins out on the street all the time because it's unsightly 

I'm also waiting for them to remove the one large bin they've left in my little tiny street which is just overflowing every day from the rubbish from the retail/catering outlets over the road from me!!!!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I'm not convinced it's going in different trucks. I know the bags are different but I wonder how well they fare once they're chucked in the back of the truck. I'm also wondering how long it will be before we are told not to leave our bins out on the street all the time because it's unsightly  I'm also waiting for them to remove the one large bin they've left in my little tiny street which is just overflowing every day from the rubbish from the retail/catering outlets over the road from me!!!!!


I only put mine out when they are full.
Once a week.

Mainly because I can sit them outside the kitchen window, and turf out the rubbish without setting foot outside, lazy.... That I am!
I've seen different trucks, and collections are at different times. Who knows where it all goes, though.

With any luck, DM wrote the contracts for the subs to include recycling targets.......


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't forget the birds!

I try to freeze a plastic (not metal) bowl of water every night for cats and birds the next day. I find the metal just makes the water hot straight away.

When I forget, I have a big tub in the garden that the foster dog jumps in but I refresh the water daily (use the excess to water plants). I've seen birds splash in there in the mornings when my dogs are asleep.


----------

